# Fondo de las casas



## M Morena

Peço ajuda com a seguinte frase: Espanta entrar en el fondo de no pocas casas sin Dios

Minha tradução ficaria: Espanta entrar na parte detrás de várias casas sem Deus. O problema está em saber se está correto,
temo estar dando o meu ponto de vista,saindo da intenção do autor.

Obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

Para mim está ótimo.


----------



## Carfer

'_No pocas_' não é exactamente _'várias_', é '_muitas_' ('_não poucas_', como também podemos dizer em português).  _'Fondo_' também pode ser traduzido por '_fundo_' (pelo menos no meu português pode dizer-se '_o fundo da casa_'). A vantagem é que '_fundo_' se reporta ao interior, ao passo que _'parte de trás_'_, 'parte traseira'_ ou '_traseiras_' pode referir-se ao exterior, por exemplo a um quintal ou, simplesmente, ao exterior da casa do lado oposto ao da entrada principal. Também no português de Portugal _'de trás_', neste caso, escreve-se separado, _'parte de trás_'. O Aulete parece confirmar a grafia também para o Brasil.


----------



## Milpaula

Entendo que 'de trás' (separado) é uma locução adverbial de lugar, que indica movimento entre espaços. Por exemplo: 'Ele saiu de trás da porta quando cheguei.' (De onde ele saiu? De trás da porta); já 'detrás' (junto) é um advérbio e indica um local. Por exemplo: 'Ele estava detrás da porta quando cheguei' (Onde ele estava? Detrás da porta).


----------



## Carfer

Milpaula said:


> Entendo que 'de trás' (separado) é uma locução adverbial de lugar, que indicada movimento entre espaços. Por exemplo: 'Ele saiu de trás da porta quando cheguei.' (De onde ele saiu? De trás da porta); já 'detrás' (junto) é um advérbio e indica um local. Por exemplo: 'Ele estava detrás da porta quando cheguei' (Onde ele estava? Detrás da porta).



Especificamente, aqui trata-se da _'parte de trás' _('_de trás', _locução adjectiva). Quanto ao português de Portugal, não tenho dúvida de que neste caso se escreve separado

Do Priberam, para a variante portuguesa:
*trás*
(...)
*de trás
(...)*
• Que está na parte posterior (ex.: _não vimos a parte de trás da casa_).
Significado / definição de trás no Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa

Do Aulete, para a variante brasileira:
*De trás*
1 Que se situa atrás; traseiro: Foi sentar-se no banco de trás.
Dicionário Online - Dicionáro Caldas Aulete - Significado de trás


----------



## Milpaula

Apenas para complementar:

Do Priberam: 
*detrás* 
_advérbio_
1. Na parte posterior; depois.

"detrás", in Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa [em linha], 2008-2013, Significado / definição de detrás no Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa [consultado em 02-04-2017].


----------



## zema

¿La versión literal sonaría natural en português?
_
Espanta entrar nos fundos de não poucas casas sem Deus_ (no sé por qué me sale _'fundos'_ en plural, calculo que debe dar lo mismo)

La frase en español seguramente está en sentido figurado, supongo que se refiere a que es asustador enterarse de lo que en verdad sucede en muchas casas alejadas de Dios, de las cosas que se esconden detrás de las fachadas.
En Argentina cuando hablamos de *fondo* de una casa, en general nos referimos a una zona con terreno libre en la parte posterior de una propiedad. Puede haber también alguna dependencia de servicio o área para guardar cosas, pero es sobre todo el “_quintal aos fundos_“.
Para acceder a ese fondo casi siempre es necesario atravesar toda la casa, supongo que de ahí viene la metáfora (aunque ocasionalmente el fondo pueda tener alguna conexión con el exterior).


----------



## Carfer

zema said:


> ¿La versión literal sonaría natural en português?
> _
> Espanta entrar nos fundos de não poucas casas sem Deus_ (no sé por qué me sale _'fundos'_ en plural, calculo que debe dar lo mismo)


A mim, soa e também prefiro o plural.


zema said:


> En Argentina cuando hablamos de *fondo* de una casa, en general nos referimos a una zona con terreno libre en la parte posterior de una propiedad. Puede haber también alguna dependencia de servicio o área para guardar cosas, pero es sobre todo el “_quintal aos fundos_“.
> Para acceder a ese fondo casi siempre es necesario atravesar toda la casa, supongo que de ahí viene la metáfora (aunque ocasionalmente el fondo pueda tener alguna conexión con el exterior).


_'Fundo(s)'_, no caso de uma casa, costumam ser as divisões mais afastadas da entrada ou as mais interiores ('_o quarto do fundo', _o último, o mais distante). Nada impede, porém, que se refira a um quintal exterior.


----------



## pfaa09

Após ler atentamente a questão na mensagem principal, não estaremos aqui a falar numa metáfora?
Isto envolve Deus, não é algo palpável, físico. É espiritual, eu diria.
Eu posso estar errado, como é óbvio, isto não passa da minha analise pessoal, mas não seria este o significado:
É difícil entrar a fundo em casas, e não são poucas, sem Deus.
É difícil entrar 'realmente, de verdade, com alma' em muitas casas onde não se sente a presença de Deus.

'realmente, de verdade, de corpo e alma' = A fundo

Cumps


----------



## pfaa09

Milpaula said:


> Apenas para complementar:
> 
> Do Priberam:
> *detrás*
> _advérbio_
> 1. Na parte posterior; depois.


Usamos (Portugal) muito este advérbio no sentido figurativo e não de lugar.
Exemplo: "Hitler esteve por *detrás* de todas aquelas atrocidades"
"O que esteve por *detrás* do sucesso das olimpíadas Rio 2016 foi a simpatia do povo brasileiro"


----------



## zema

pfaa09 said:


> Após ler atentamente a questão na mensagem principal, não estaremos aqui a falar numa metáfora?
> Isto envolve Deus, não é algo palpável, físico. É espiritual, eu diria.
> Eu posso estar errado, como é óbvio, isto não passa da minha analise pessoal, mas não seria este o significado:
> É difícil entrar a fundo em casas, e não são poucas, sem Deus.
> É difícil entrar 'realmente, de verdade, com alma' em muitas casas onde não se sente a presença de Deus.
> 
> 'realmente, de verdade, de corpo e alma' = A fundo
> 
> Cumps


Puede ser, 'a fondo' también existe en español y se puede entender del mismo modo. La frase original seguramente está en sentido figurado, pero no es muy fácil saber a qué se refiere realmente.


Carfer said:


> _'Fundo(s)'_, no caso de uma casa, costumam ser as divisões mais afastadas da entrada ou as mais interiores ('_o quarto do fundo', _o último, o mais distante). Nada impede, porém, que se refira a um quintal exterior.


Bueno, lo que decía sobre 'fondo' como '_quintal aos fundos'_ sólo vale para algunos países, no para la mayoría. Pero seguramente en cualquier país hispanohablante, incluso en los que 'fondo' puede ser ese patio trasero, se entenderá también 'fondo' del mismo modo que en portugués, como las divisiones más distantes de la entrada.

Como en uno u otro caso, para acceder al fondo suele ser necesario recorrer todo el interior de la casa, yo asocié lo de “entrar en el fondo” con “interiorizarse” realmente de lo que sucede allí (“interiorizarse” do jeito que usamos na Argentina passa a ideia de “ficar bem por dentro”, conhecer por dentro ou também compreender profundamente).
Pero era solamente una hipótesis, porque creo que no hay mucho de dónde asirse para adivinar la verdadera intención con que se dice esa frase.


----------



## gato radioso

Para mim é claro pelo contexto que não é um fondo no sentido arquitectónico do termo.
Fala-se aqui que causa nojo e estupefacção conhecer a realidade -moral- do que acontece em muitos lares. Nada a ver com as traseiras dos prédios.


----------



## M Morena

Muito obrigada a todos!


----------

